# Armytek wizard Pro or Non pro



## underconstruction (Apr 27, 2015)

I am looking for some opinions on which wizard model to get. I am about to go on a 3 week camping trip and need a headlamp. The Pro has a 15 lumen and 70 lumen mode while the non pro has a 35 lumen mode. I am concerned that 70 lumens is too much for around camp usage and 15 is too low.

Does anyone have any reasons to choose one light over the other especially when camping and hiking are the primary uses?


Thanks


----------



## YahFargo (Apr 27, 2015)

Check out the following post, I had the same question as you. RAM2's post provides some good insight to the question. My non-pro is arriving today, I'll provide feedback after some use
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?400283-Armytek-wizard-V2-mode-spacing&p=4640606&viewfull=1#post4640606


----------



## Woods Walker (Apr 27, 2015)

I am in the same boat as to questioning the differences in models and price. What makes the pro more expensive than regular?


----------



## FlashlightR (May 5, 2015)

I just hit the button for a wizard v2 warm. I don't need the magnet and lanyard option and extra flashing modes.


----------



## FlashlightR (May 9, 2015)

I received my wizard v2 (non pro) warm yesterday. I have tested it and already have some issues with it. When I turn on the light in firefly mode 1 or 2, the light shuts itself off after about 8 seconds... Both the firefly modes are flickering a bit, they seem to be pwm regulated or it just is a driver issue. Then, the first main mode gives a flash after about 3 seconds but the light doesn't switch off. Other modes work well. 
I contacted my local dealer to return the light.
I read so many issues with the new armytek lights lately that I am beginning to lose confidence in the company and it products...


----------



## D6859 (May 9, 2015)

FlashlightR said:


> When I turn on the light in firefly mode 1 or 2, the light shuts itself off after about 8 seconds... Both the firefly modes are flickering a bit, they seem to be pwm regulated or it just is a driver issue. Then, the first main mode gives a flash after about 3 seconds but the light doesn't switch off. Other modes work well.
> I contacted my local dealer to return the light.
> I read so many issues with the new armytek lights lately that I am beginning to lose confidence in the company and it products...



IIRC only the lowest firefly mode is high frequency PWM. The problems you have sound similar to what I had with my Xtar H1 when I had too long battery in it. I think that shouldn't be the case with Wizard, though. :thinking:


----------



## FlashlightR (May 11, 2015)

I don't know what it is, it could be what you mentioned. Armytek status that the new v2 Wizards don't use pwm for firefly modes...
I have already returned the light to the dealer. I think I will go for a Zebralight H600Fw. I read so many good things about the drivers of these lights and there user interface


----------



## mdocod (May 11, 2015)

I had a buddy over yesterday with a nice Fluke DMM. We pretty thoroughly tested current draw on all modes, and also tested for any signs of duty cycle in the power draw. Power draw in all modes on the Wizard Pro V2's was very clean, with no meaningful levels of frequency/duty-cycle. 

We also tested results with that true RMS meter against my typical "$30" DMM. Since the power draw is so clean, there was basically no meaningful difference in measurements between the fancy fluke and the basic DMM when measuring the Wizard Pro V2.

The "clean" power draw, is actually a beneficial thing, as it means that cell resistance and contact resistant from the cell to the driver has the lowest possible influence on system losses. Any "output" PWM on this light, if there is any, is not detectable or noticeable by eye. 

-------

Perhaps the most interesting thing, is that, based on the power draw measured in each modes, the actual lumen values for some modes may not be as expected:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-flashlights&p=4650192&viewfull=1#post4650192

The least desirable variation from specification IMO, is the wider gap between FF3 and MM1 than claimed.

On the other hand, many of the modes are actually going to have better runtime than claimed, at slightly lower output, so that's not necessarily a bad thing.


----------



## desmobob (May 11, 2015)

My new Wizard Pro v2 (warm) showed up today and I got outside in the dark with it a few minutes ago. I really like the tint and the beam pattern --or lack of it-- it's floody! I really wish it had the programming capability of the other older ArmyTek "Pro" version lights (or the Zebralights), but the main modes are nicely spaced and there is a choice of three firefly modes, so I'm still very pleased with it.

The headband's light mount has been softened up a bit so it is much easier to adjust or remove the light than it is with my Tiara Pro C1. I gave it a good testing, running it through all the modes/choices with the battery state indicator in both "off" and "on." No problems. 

The only 18650 headlamp I have to compare it to is a Zebralight H600w MkII. The H600 has a much more concentrated beam and throw. For hiking, I think I prefer the H600. But for camp chores and fishing, the Wizard Pro is a big winner. I'm not an "ultra-light" type of backpacker, so I'll be carrying them both when I'm in the woods!

Take it easy,
Bob


----------



## FlashlightR (May 17, 2015)

My local dealer convinced me to try another Armytek Wizard instead of a Zebralight H600 and he has sent me an Armytek Wizard Pro warm v2 this time. I am glad he did because I really love the light! My light works just fine, no issues with firefly modes, drop to tactical mode or shut off for some weird reason. I still think Armytek should do something to improve quality control before sending lights out to customers and dealers, but that's my opinion. They also should not sent pre-release shipments with less functionality or incomplete packages (without manuals or lanyards for example). Now it's just luck if you receive a correct functioning unit ....


----------



## FlashlightR (Jun 9, 2015)

Hey guys, I just have to relieve my feelings....
I have bad luck with Armytek lights. I have used my new Armytek Wizard Pro warm v2 for a couple of weeks and also with this light there is a problem. It starts flickering weird when the battery is put in it and it does not react to the switch...... I contacted my local dealer and I have returned the light. For me no Armytek light anymore. It's the third Armytek in one year with some serious issues. My dealer now has sent me a Zebralight H600w and it's working fine.


----------



## SubLGT (Jun 9, 2015)

An Armytek Wizard Pro is like a Mercedes Benz: many features, but unimpressive reliability.


----------



## Woods Walker (Jun 10, 2015)

FlashlightR said:


> Hey guys, I just have to relieve my feelings....
> I have bad luck with Armytek lights. I have used my new Armytek Wizard Pro warm v2 for a couple of weeks and also with this light there is a problem. It starts flickering weird when the battery is put in it and it does not react to the switch...... I contacted my local dealer and I have returned the light. For me no Armytek light anymore. It's the third Armytek in one year with some serious issues. My dealer now has sent me a Zebralight H600w and it's working fine.



Ok that's it. Taking this headlamp off my radar.


----------



## FlashlightR (Jun 11, 2015)

Maybee we have to wait a few years till all issues with the new models are solved. When you look at youtube and search for Armytek the last time there are a lot of problems with the lights. 

The Zebralight h600w is on the market for about 3 years. When this model was introduced maybee there also were several issues with it ?


----------



## mc84 (Jun 11, 2015)

Hi guys, just a quick question. Anyone here from Canada and ordered from Armytek? How long did it take to get your order from China?

After borrowing a wizard pro for caving i decided to buy one for myself. Great flood beam and run times and liked the detachable from factor.


----------



## D6859 (Jun 11, 2015)

Woods Walker said:


> Ok that's it. Taking this headlamp off my radar.



That's a pity. I really like the headlamp and I've had no problem using my Wizard druing the last 6 months. Mine has a bright flash when moving from ff2 to med1 though. Maybe it's defected too but it's not a reason for me to send it back yet.


----------



## Woods Walker (Jun 11, 2015)

D6859 said:


> That's a pity. I really like the headlamp and I've had no problem using my Wizard druing the last 6 months. Mine has a bright flash when moving from ff2 to med1 though. Maybe it's defected too but it's not a reason for me to send it back yet.



If I had no other options it would be a pity but that's not the case. I have a Fenix HP12 which is really nice. My HL50 rocks. I could buy a Zebralight H600w which is now on my radar after reading about their potted electronics. It was the promise of reliability and durability which made me interested in the Armytek headlamps. Without that there is no need for me but to each their own.


----------



## FlashlightR (Jun 12, 2015)

Reliability and durability were the same reasons I was interested in Armytek..... Durability (drop proof for example) I think that's a thing what Zebralight could do better. But, I have the Zebralight H600W and I am really impressed by the finish of the light and the mode spacing is great. The Zebralight has a nice 620 lumen mode between 330 lumen and 1020 lumen. This is not the big lumen jump like the Armytek Wizard. The H600W is a bit more spot than the Armytek but I really like it outdoor. I also like the tint a lot.


----------



## wongus (Jun 26, 2015)

My thoughts on the Armytek Wizard Pro v2 XM-L2 (Warm). I ordered it on 9/6/2015 and arrived to Brisbane, Australia on 25/6/15.

I had spent a lot of time trying to deciding between the Armytek and the Zebralight but eventually chose the Armytek due to the 10 year warranty. In hindsight, the warranty is not much value because it will be negated by any postage costs back to China. As an aside, I was a bit frustrated when Armytek advertised a father's day sale a day or so after placing the order before I received my headlamp in the mail.

I have a Led Lenser H14.2 (which runs on 4 x AAs) and needed a better headlamp for the primary purpose of sight fishing for squid. This type of fishing generally uses a handheld to spot the squid before switching to the headlamp to provide hands free of sight casting the lure to the squid. For this purpose, the Armytek was totally underwhelming with a very floody light with almost no throw. I was basically lost sight of the squid when the handheld was switched off. It looks like I will have to continue using the Led Lenser for this purpose. In fact my handheld Fenix LD41 with max 520 lumens was so much better in terms of throw that I didn't even detect any notice any improvement when using the supposed 1050 lumens of the Armytek. I also found the controls a bit convoluted in terms of number of clicks to get into a certain mode. 

The only consolation is that the warm light of the Armytek would make a nice headlamp when camping or general purpose when you just require a floody light.

My fishing partner ordered the Zebralight H600w MkII which is due to arrive shortly so I will advise how this headlamp compares. Certainly hasn't wowed me the same way the Fenix LD41 handheld did when I first acquired it. Very disappointed given the dollars spent. If I had my time again, would have gone with the Zebralight.


----------



## Woods Walker (Jun 27, 2015)

A light with more throw often creates the illusion of being brighter even if not. Many, including myself prefer a floody headlamp.


----------



## mdocod (Jun 28, 2015)

Hi Wongus, 

If I understand correctly, you're disappointed that the floody headlamp, that everyone touts as being floody, that is advertised as having a 70 degree wide flood beam, is in fact, floody. 

Sounds like you ordered the wrong tool for the job, and are trying to re-assign blame.


----------



## LessDark (Jun 28, 2015)

I agree with mdocod, if you want a more throwy headlamp then try the H600W.
Can you not just return the armytek?


----------



## wongus (Jun 28, 2015)

mdocod said:


> Hi Wongus,
> 
> If I understand correctly, you're disappointed that the floody headlamp, that everyone touts as being floody, that is advertised as having a 70 degree wide flood beam, is in fact, floody.
> 
> Sounds like you ordered the wrong tool for the job, and are trying to re-assign blame.



Not trying to to blame anyone but myself. I was under the incorrect impression that the Armytek was a direct 'challenger' to the ZL H600 and got swayed by the 10 year warranty and supposedly more robust build. I didn't think I needed much throw as the distance that I target for spotting squid is less than 10m but with the Armytek Wizard, there is no penetration into the water.


----------

